# 'Tis The (Craft Show) Season



## Tom Smart (Dec 3, 2016)

For the last several years I've only done the local holiday craft show. Now, I've collected way too much "stuff" and need to branch out and get rid... I mean sell it to generate the $$ for new tools. So I need to find additional venues.

My primary items are pens, bowls and end grain cutting boards and a few chotchkie kind of things for the holiday stocking. The local show is 2 days. Today was day one. I'm beat 'cause I wind up standing the full day and talking to folks. No chairs on purpose.

I've adjusted my setup each year. Here are a few pictures of the current evolution. My kids gave me a banner a few years ago, but I've not yet been able to find a way to include it. It's just too tall.






 









I include this picture because it's a great chunk of HRB and because I got it from Kevin. The original intent was to cut it up, but not now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 3, 2016)

That's an awesome setup Tom, how did you do today? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 3, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's an awesome setup Tom, how did you do today? Tony



OK, about the same as last year for day 1. Of course, I'd like to do better. Did not sell an end grain board. I think they are too rich for this type show. I really need to find a better way and another place to market them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a beautiful setup!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Exquisite setup! Your talents go well beyond woodworking! With the results you had, I would conclude that the venue was the problem. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> For the last several years I've only done the local holiday craft show. Now, I've collected way too much "stuff" and need to branch out and get rid... I mean sell it to generate the $$ for new tools. So I need to find additional venues.
> 
> My primary items are pens, bowls and end grain cutting boards and a few chotchkie kind of things for the holiday stocking. The local show is 2 days. Today was day one. I'm beat 'cause I wind up standing the full day and talking to folks. No chairs on purpose.
> 
> ...


That looks very classy. where do you get the custom pen boxes made?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2016)

Great looking set up Tom. I just went to a show at Bethel Woods (Where Woodstock was held) no-one had a set up this nice. There were so many people there is was shoulder to shoulder. Booth set up played a much more significant role in whether or not someone stopped in than I ever thought it would.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That looks very classy. where do you get the custom pen boxes made?



Don, thanks. Here is the link for the pen boxes. 

https://www.gemsondisplay.com/shopexd.asp?id=5001 

I got these after a member on IAP reviewed them. The ones I received are just a bit different than his, though. It looked as though his had one retaining band centered in the box to hold the pen in place. The ones I got had 2, which I thought was great, until I found they were wider apart than a normal sized pen is long. I panicked thinking I now had 200 useless boxes with my logo. I contacted the company asking for different inserts and their response was "we don't have any, but you could just move the current hold downs by punching new holes." I told them that reply was a non-starter, I wasn't looking for my money back or to return the boxes, just wanted useable inserts. Never heard back. So, my solution was to use one band, slide the pen all the way over and put my card on the other side. Not perfect but it works. Larger/heavier pens might move some. 

All that said I do like the box. It is sturdy and plenty large enough. For the price it's a good deal - $169 for 200 boxes with a printed logo in 1 color. 200 is the minimum order for printing. Shipped free.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

